# Stylish amps



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It's come to that point in my life. My girlfriend and I are getting a place together and the only way I'm keeping an amp in the living room apparently is if it looks really good. 

So I'm after an amp that sounds great, can handle itself well at lower volumes, and has a cool 20s-60s look (coloured tolex is a plus).

Any recommendations? So far I've noticed Tone King and Carr, but if I can do it for less money that'd be a big plus.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always thought these Swart amps looked super cool. Great tone too, from a small package:

http://swartamps.com/amplifiers.htm


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I've always thought these Swart amps looked super cool. Great tone too, from a small package:
> 
> http://swartamps.com/amplifiers.htm


Very cool. This 5w meets all my needs : http://swartamps.com/photos_str-tweed2.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I've always dug the /13 look. With the nice V in the tolex. The Swarts are sexy too. And the Bad Cat/Matchless look is like tough, but stylish.

You could always just invest in a nice slip cover.

Or a new girlfriend. :smile:


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Check these guys out.

http://www.electrosonicamplifiers.com/


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I've always dug the /13 look. With the nice V in the tolex. The Swarts are sexy too. And the Bad Cat/Matchless look is like tough, but stylish.
> 
> You could always just invest in a nice slip cover.
> 
> Or a new girlfriend. :smile:


Well the girlfriend stays . She's very cool with me taking over a room/basement for all of my electronics, this is just my attempt to get a guitar amp in the living room too:rockon2:. If it's a great pick up and go amp as well all the better. I definitely love the /13 look, but I think that gets too high into pricing for a home/small jam amp.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

soldierscry said:


> Check these guys out.
> 
> http://www.electrosonicamplifiers.com/



the link doesn't seem to work. actually just a code issue. This one works http://www.electrosonicamplifiers.com/

Very cool amps and prices. We may have a new leader.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

The Fender Champion is nice:

http://www.music123.com/Fender-Champion-600-5W-1x6-Combo-Amp-485054-i1173138.Music123


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> the link doesn't seem to work. actually just a code issue. This one works http://www.electrosonicamplifiers.com/
> 
> Very cool amps and prices. We may have a new leader.


now THOSE are really cool!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> Well the girlfriend stays . She's very cool with me taking over a room/basement for all of my electronics, this is just my attempt to get a guitar amp in the living room too:rockon2:.


Ahh...the things we do for love.



> If it's a great pick up and go amp as well all the better. I definitely love the /13 look, but I think that gets too high into pricing for a home/small jam amp.


How about the Burriss Royal Bluesman? I can't believe they pack all that into an amp that small.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out ARK Amplifiers. The Model B and C are reasonably priced for what they are, and they're the coolest looking amps I've ever seen.

http://www.arkamps.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Andy said:


> Check out ARK Amplifiers. The Model B and C are reasonably priced for what they are, and they're the coolest looking amps I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.arkamps.com/


Made in Canada (heck Ontario!) too.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

here ya go....I think this looks great in my livingroom!!



-->oops, moved to the vintage amps thread


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Andy said:


> Check out ARK Amplifiers. The Model B and C are reasonably priced for what they are, and they're the coolest looking amps I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.arkamps.com/


Now those are some damn cool looking amps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

65 amps are kind of nice-looking. http://www.65amps.com/

Probably, you should just browse through an issue of Vintage Guitar magazine for some ideas of what's out there. You'll also find that more and more amp-makers are selling finished wood heads, cabs and combos. Undoubtedly, some of them are intended to fulfill the very function you seek - a nice piece of furniture as well as a great source of tone.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

mhammer said:


> 65 amps are kind of nice-looking. http://www.65amps.com/
> 
> Probably, you should just browse through an issue of Vintage Guitar magazine for some ideas of what's out there. You'll also find that more and more amp-makers are selling finished wood heads, cabs and combos. Undoubtedly, some of them are intended to fulfill the very function you seek - a nice piece of furniture as well as a great source of tone.


the fit and finish of these reminded me of the interior of a high end luxury car.......damn fine


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> the fit and finish of these reminded me of the interior of a high end luxury car.......damn fine


speaking of which... how about the Marshall LTD edition Bluesbreaker with hand stitched leather by Jaguar. What woman wouldn't want one of these in her living room?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Ahh...the things we do for love.
> 
> How about the Burriss Royal Bluesman? I can't believe they pack all that into an amp that small.


Definitely curious about that one. Very portable.



Andy said:


> Check out ARK Amplifiers. The Model B and C are reasonably priced for what they are, and they're the coolest looking amps I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.arkamps.com/


Cool, reminds me of The Flintstones.



mhammer said:


> 65 amps are kind of nice-looking. http://www.65amps.com/
> 
> Probably, you should just browse through an issue of Vintage Guitar magazine for some ideas of what's out there. You'll also find that more and more amp-makers are selling finished wood heads, cabs and combos. Undoubtedly, some of them are intended to fulfill the very function you seek - a nice piece of furniture as well as a great source of tone.


65 Amps are a little to $$$ for what I'm going for, but they are pretty cool. Good call on Vintage Guitar, I just picked up the new issue the other day. Time to go page by page and actually look at ads for once.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a PRS? Kustom coupe 36? 

what about something from the namm oddities 09 page - they have some cool looking amps.

mad professor?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it really going to matter once it's got the lamp, doillies, and Precious Moments figurines on top?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Depends on your decor, I guess.

I love the look of this:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Is it really going to matter once it's got the lamp, doillies, and Precious Moments figurines on top?


Haha. You're close on the decor, but not quite there. Most of it has a cool 20s through 60s vibe and it's all pulled together with her vintage Frankenstein doll collection. Which I admit looks badassed. Reall after something sub-5w and that looks more like a cool old stereo than a guitar amp. Those Electrosonic Amps seem to be hitting the nail on the head.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey, I got one for ya...lol.... This little guy is right in your wattage range and might just give the Frankenstein collection a run for it's money.

http://s408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/rugburn2/?action=view&current=amp0121.jpg

Shawn 9kkhhd


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Depends on your decor, I guess.
> 
> I love the look of this:


I love the tone of this one - had one on rental for a couple o' months - but I found it to be frugly.....maybe I'd like it better if the logo wasn't a big plastic blob


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Hey, I got one for ya...lol.... This little guy is right in your wattage range and might just give the Frankenstein collection a run for it's money.
> 
> http://s408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/rugburn2/?action=view&current=amp0121.jpg
> 
> Shawn 9kkhhd


Haha. Put a couple of bolts on the side and it's perfect. Though I did get worried when I clicked on the link before the picture loaded, when all that I saw were the words National Front.


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, this is totally unhelpful pricewise - but in terms of looks, I would love to have an Xits amp in my living room. Man, those are some sweet lookin' amps. They almost look more like furniture...and if I could afford one I know my wife would be OK with it. :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just a thought but why not get a cabinate maker to make you a nice cab that can take an amp.

I have been thinking of doing something like that with my Blackheart head. I would pull the amp out of the case and mount it in the upper section of a closed cab. You would open a door to get to the head, be cool if it slid out like a drawer.
Lower section of the case would double as a cab with a door covering the speaker.

All closed up it it would be invisible.

Bev


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I have this one in my bedroom :rockon2:


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Check out tophat amps, great amps and good customer service, very sharp looking.

http://tophatamps.com/


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Just a thought but why not get a cabinate maker to make you a nice cab that can take an amp.
> 
> I have been thinking of doing something like that with my Blackheart head. I would pull the amp out of the case and mount it in the upper section of a closed cab. You would open a door to get to the head, be cool if it slid out like a drawer.
> Lower section of the case would double as a cab with a door covering the speaker.
> ...


I was thinking something like that too Bev. In the end that might be the call. Having a music room will be nice, but no matter what, there is no way I'm giving up having a living room amp. It's just about finding a way. 



starjag said:


> I have this one in my bedroom :rockon2:


Tell me more. That hing looks really cool and I know Bruce Zinky has a good rep as an amp designer.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

To take it another direction yet again.

What I do now is connect my Line6 Pocket POD to my home stereo and play through the stereo speakers. Pretty decent sound as long as you keep in mind that its not a guitar rig.

If I hook up the I-Pod up as well I can play along and annoy everyone...its great!

BEv


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Tell me more. That hing looks really cool and I know Bruce Zinky has a good rep as an amp designer.


It is called Velveteen, 13 watts, 1x12AX7, 1x6V6. Simple setup: gain, volume, and tone knobs. Pristine cleans at low volume and nice overdrive when pushed hard. Rather scarce because Zinky is not producing them anymore. I think that only a few hundreds are out there.

Here is the Velveteen in action...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just got my deluxe clone chasis back from Wild Bill........been trying to figure out how to finish it into a head and/or combo........because of the chasis design most empty combo's won't work (45 degree slant back control panel attached to a heavy duty chasis........solution.......today at lunch i found the perfect case/cabinet............an old 1930's tube radio empty cabinet that will house the head inside the top portion and still enough room for 4X8's........granted it will be a bit on the heavy side but probably not as heavy as the rest of my combos.........we're talking a piece of furniture here.....beautiful finished veneer...........will take a while to complete the installation but i will post pics eventually.............I guess where there is a will there is a way....


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> Haha. You're close on the decor, but not quite there. Most of it has a cool 20s through 60s vibe and it's all pulled together with her vintage Frankenstein doll collection. Which I admit looks badassed. Reall after something sub-5w and that looks more like a cool old stereo than a guitar amp. Those Electrosonic Amps seem to be hitting the nail on the head.


Why don't you just buy a "cool, old stereo" and wire a 1/4" jack across the volume pot. Voila, there's your amp. (My first amp was a home-built one from an old, wooden radio in the basement and I could play along with all my favorite Motown songs.):smile:


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Egnater.

Not sure if anyone has mentioned that already.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

*i guess i'll make my 1st post count.*

http://www.vintage47amps.com
this is where my next amps will be coming from.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

starjag said:


> It is called Velveteen, 13 watts, 1x12AX7, 1x6V6. Simple setup: gain, volume, and tone knobs. Pristine cleans at low volume and nice overdrive when pushed hard. Rather scarce because Zinky is not producing them anymore. I think that only a few hundreds are out there


How in the heck do you get 13 watts out of one 6V6? Magic, or typo?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> How in the heck do you get 13 watts out of one 6V6? Magic, or typo?


I was wondering the same thing. I know the Fender Deluxe Reverb squeezes 22 watts out of two 6V6's by applying higher voltages than the tubes are rated for. I thought this was the absolute limit, as this can kill some newer production 6V6s.

Shawn.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> How in the heck do you get 13 watts out of one 6V6? Magic, or typo?


It's all in the green velvet...









... and a typo too, 6L6 not V kqoct


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Amp Boy

Welcome to the group!

Those vintage amps are real old looking......

Bev


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

ok......this is highly biased....but I had to ad my brothers custom made to your tweaks original design.....and its small enough !

the cool part about these, and believe me, I probably scrutinized his amp more than anybody (siblings do that to each other ! lol), is they are amazing recording amps, I've used it on so many things in the studio and it truly hangs among the best............ really........................but again I am biased  evilGuitar:evilGuitar:evilGuitar:

edwardamp.com


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Just a thought but why not get a cabinate maker to make you a nice cab that can take an amp.
> 
> Bev


This ended up being the call. I got a great deal on a used Emery MicroBaby (1-2w amp) and I'm looking at Lopo or Leyland for a cool cabinet.

Then again those Vintage 47 cabinets that someone posted look phenomenal.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How's this for a living room amp:










by Vero Amps

It would look better with a few ciggy burns and beer stains I think. kqoct


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> How's this for a living room amp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Now affording it, that's the hard part.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> How's this for a living room amp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whaoh!!!! ...... beeeeeeaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

the Vero looks cool........wait til I post pics of mine........still in the assembly mode..........the cabinet will not accomodate the amp so the amp head will nest on top.........imagine the Vero with wooden slatted front and black perforated metal grill.............walnut veneer.......the head will be cherry as soon as I can lay my hands on a table saw..........


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

It's all about setting a reference point. What you need to do is buy/borrow/steal the most hideous, ugly-ass amplifier you can find, and set that up in the living room for a week or so. Once she's bitched about it enough, just replace it with the amp of your choice, and she'll think it's the most beautiful thing in the world.


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Hughes and Kettner Dual El84 Statesman maybe?

http://www.hughes-and-kettner.com/products.php?mode=prod&id=115

Simple looking, but far from ugly, and they sound really, really good.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know if you believe in serndipity,but this is on the forum now:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22956

Perfect in every way.


----------

